# welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen



## pennfanatic (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Nach beim Jahr Abstinenz möcht ich nächstes frühjahr eine kuttertour machen.
Welche kutter empfehlt ihr.
Schön wäre es wenn auch eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit angeboten würde.

#c


----------



## hans albers (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

moin 

fahre immer von laboe (kiel)
mit der *blauort* raus.
(die fährt allerdings nur im winter /frühjahr auf die ostsee
raus dorsch/platte)

im sommer dann ,glaube ich ,
von husum auf makrelen...

top schiff und crew...


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nach beim Jahr Abstinenz möcht ich nächstes frühjahr eine kuttertour machen.
> Welche kutter empfehlt ihr.
> Schön wäre es wenn auch eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit angeboten würde.
> ...



Was meinst Du denn mit Frühjahr ?
Aus leidlicher Erfahrung, bei der Planung der Boardiekuttertour, weiß ich zumindest, daß z.B. im April schon etliche Kutter die Samstage eine Vollcharter haben.

Neben der Blauort, die ja schon genannt wurde, soll wohl dann auch die Rügenland ( wieder ) ex Laboe fahren.
Alternativ noch die Simone in Eckernförde, wenn Du den Fokus auf reine Netto-Angelzeit legst.

Falls Du Bock auf eine Boardiekuttertour ( 30.04. ) hättest #c, könnte ich Dich ( im Moment ) auf die Standby-Liste setzen.


----------



## Christian2512 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

Außerdem fahren einige Kutter nur bis zum 03.01 und machen dann erstmal Urlaub oder Werftzeit. Z.B. auch die Blauort.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

Wir haben mal so an April gedacht.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

Freitag und Samstag geht's wieder mit der Blauort raus :vik::vik::vik:
 Wetter passt und Temperaturen sind auch ok.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

MS SILVERLAND (Roter Kutter) ab Fehmarn/Burgstaaken!

Petri Heil!

VG TIM


----------



## drolle68 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

Ich fahre gern von Heiligenhafen mit der Monika oder Tanja. Saubere Schiffe mit netter Crew. #6#6#6


----------



## Macker (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

@Norwegenschreck69 Dann sehen wir uns Ich Stehe auf dem Heck.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



Macker schrieb:


> @Norwegenschreck69 Dann sehen wir uns Ich Stehe auf dem Heck.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wir vorne rechts und oben :m


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Ich fahre gern von Heiligenhafen mit der Monika oder Tanja. Saubere Schiffe mit netter Crew. #6#6#6



Da hast du aber von max. 8 Stunden Ausfahrt aber leider nur max. 4 Stunden Angelzeit. Daher fahre ich dort nicht mehr hin, auch wenn ich gerne auf der Klaus-Peter war


----------



## KlickerHH (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber von max. 8 Stunden Ausfahrt aber leider nur max. 4 Stunden Angelzeit. Daher fahre ich dort nicht mehr hin, auch wenn ich gerne auf der Klaus-Peter war



Ausser du willst saufen, statt zu angeln. Wenig Fische fangen und schlachten. Dann bist du da richtig aufgehoben........


----------



## drolle68 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ausser du willst saufen, statt zu angeln. Wenig Fische fangen und schlachten. Dann bist du da richtig aufgehoben........


  Finde ich so nicht ganz korrekt hier so zu posten. Habe in Heiligenhafen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kutter geben sich alle Mühe Dorsch zu finden. Alles andere wäre ja voll bescheuert, da das Internet ja alles Preis gibt. Wenn wenig Fisch da ist, muß man halt viel arbeiten. Plumpsangler fallen überall durch, oder?????.


----------



## KlickerHH (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Finde ich so nicht ganz korrekt hier so zu posten. Habe in Heiligenhafen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kutter geben sich alle Mühe Dorsch zu finden. Alles andere wäre ja voll bescheuert, da das Internet ja alles Preis gibt. Wenn wenig Fisch da ist, muß man halt viel arbeiten. Plumpsangler fallen überall durch, oder?????.



Bezogen auf die Fahrtzeit.......


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Finde ich so nicht ganz korrekt hier so zu posten. Habe in Heiligenhafen nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kutter geben sich alle Mühe Dorsch zu finden. Alles andere wäre ja voll bescheuert, da das Internet ja alles Preis gibt. Wenn wenig Fisch da ist, muß man halt viel arbeiten. Plumpsangler fallen überall durch, oder?????.



.....na ja, nicht alle. Driften ohne Fisch und das dann 30-45 Minuten sind nicht selten. Alles schon erlebt. Was im Netz steht interessiert auch nicht alle. Solange weiterhin genug Leute mitfahren.........! Die guten Kutter sind ja auch meistens sehr gut besucht und manche halt weniger.

 Aber gut. Gleicht geht's Richtung Norden :vik:


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: welche kutter an der ostsee sind zu empfehlen*

Heute in 2 Wochen wird wieder gekuttert.
 Leider fahren an dem Freitag nur wenige Kutter raus.
 Wer ist da noch unterwegs? Den Samstag geht's auf die Blauort.


----------

